
Show HN: Database of 1400 farms that deliver during Covid-19 with 30+ filters - davidkpham
https://farmsthataredelivering.com
======
davidkpham
Hey HN,

When we went into lockdown, my friend Jason and I started looking for meat and
produce so we could eat healthier meals with our families - rather than my go-
to's Chef Boyardee ravioli and instant ramen - since it was already looking
like we'd be in it for the long haul. However, our delivery go-to's had
limited supply (I didn't want to go out because my parents are at-risk) and a
lot of meat/produce subscription box services had just started waitlisting, so
we started to look into farms and found some great ones that delivered
straight to our doors. Since I started buying meat from farms, I've had the
best meat I've ever had in my life.

When we realized that lots of people were probably in the same boat as us, we
wanted to share what helped us and started to put together a database of farms
that 1) have online stores 2) where you can get meat, produce, and/or dairy 3)
and deliver straight to your door.

We also have >30 filters for everything from the kind of
meat/produce/dairy/prepared good you're looking for to the breed, how it was
raised, where it was raised, diet, preparation method, etc. You'll find some
interesting products trying out the filters: we had a lot of 2am cravings
adding farms that sell lamb raised on their mother's milk their entire lives
in the Rocky Mountains (I didn't even particularly like lamb - now I do),
forest-raised Manglitsa pork, and cave-aged raw milk cheeses.

------
nelsonenzo
Thank you for building this. I'm excited to make some purchased near me.

~~~
davidkpham
Of course! We're happy to help. What are you looking for? After going through
1000's of farms, I've seen some great ones for different products that I could
recommend.

